# ¿ Es buena inversion Lingotes de Cobre ?



## oro y plata forever (28 Oct 2013)

Ahora estan en "suelo"...o eso se intuye

Aqui dejo un sitio EL CUAL NADA TENGO QUE VER

Que vende Lingotes de Cobre a 5 USD

Puro lingotes de cobre 99.99% 2013


----------



## GnomoLoKo (28 Oct 2013)

Para eso haz la técnica rumaner que te salen mas baratos!!


----------



## Joaquim (28 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> *Ahora estan en "suelo"...o eso se intuye*
> 
> Aqui dejo un sitio EL CUAL NADA TENGO QUE VER
> 
> ...



Ya decia yo que el Polígono estaba mas tranquilo de lo normal ulitmamente... 

El cobre subió, aparte de por motivos especulativos, por la Demanda, sobretodo de los BRIC y especialmente China.... el freno de la Demanda de este metal de los BRIC muestra una vez mas el porque la Burbuja que allí se ha gestado está llegando a su fin.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sis-financiera-internacional.html#post9831772

Esos capitales estan de vuelta a EEUU, pero como ha habido el tema del Techo de Deuda han hecho un alto en el camino y se han parado en España... pero solo están de paso.


----------



## el segador (28 Oct 2013)

¿te vas a hacer gitano?????


----------



## Tiogelito (28 Oct 2013)

Me parece una frivolidad, pero gracias por la infor


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Ahora estan en "suelo"...o eso se intuye
> 
> Aqui dejo un sitio EL CUAL NADA TENGO QUE VER
> 
> ...




Hola Oro y plata, una vez vi un anuncio asi y tambien me llamo la atencion. Me imaginaba que un inversor en cobre podria llegar a tener 10mil de estos lingotes en una nave gigantesca y aun asi, ser un perroflauta :XX:.

El caso, es que estos lingotes NO SON PARA INVERSION, parece ser que hay maquinas (creo que de imprentas), que utilizan estos lingotes como consumibles y de ahi que se venta el cobre en lingotes, pero no para invertir.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Oct 2013)

Para tenerlo en casa no, pero el futuro de cobre si es interesante.


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Oct 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Para tenerlo en casa no, pero el futuro de cobre si es interesante.



Pos no se yo donde van a parar los cables de cobre con esto de las nuevas tecnologias inalambricas


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Oct 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Para tenerlo en casa no, pero el futuro de cobre si es interesante.



Mas que en Lingote, que bonitos no son por cierto...

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 17:40 ----------




Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola Oro y plata, una vez vi un anuncio asi y tambien me llamo la atencion. Me imaginaba que un inversor en cobre podria llegar a tener 10mil de estos lingotes en una nave gigantesca y aun asi, ser un perroflauta :XX:.
> 
> El caso, es que estos lingotes NO SON PARA INVERSION, parece ser que hay maquinas (creo que de imprentas), que utilizan estos lingotes como consumibles y de ahi que se venta el cobre en lingotes, pero no para invertir.



Sera una buena apuesta futurible, pero en Lingotes tampoco lo veo...y feos son un poco :vomito:


----------



## Rexter (28 Oct 2013)

COmo no tengas una nave industrial donde guardarlos dudo que consigas una cantidad de lingotes lo suficientemente grande como para poder hacer dinero.


----------



## Joaquim (28 Oct 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> COmo no tengas una nave industrial donde guardarlos dudo que consigas una cantidad de lingotes lo suficientemente grande como para poder hacer dinero.



Y descuentale el coste de seguridad... :rolleye:


----------



## platanoes (28 Oct 2013)

... Vayamos por partes.

1.- El precio del cobre está a unos 5€ el kilo, con lo cual el anuncio de que venden lingotes de cobre puro de 25 kg a 5€ el lingote... como que no.
2.- Si tuvieras 10.000 lingotes de 25 kg, a 125 € el lingote, tendrias 1.250.000 €, así que de "perroflauta" poco.
3.- La densidad del cobre es de 9 toneladas el metro cúbico. Por tanto un m3 de lingotes, considerando que los huecos ocupan el 50%, bien podría pesar 4.500 kg. En una habitación de tu casa, podrías almacenar con una altura de 2 metros y un largo de 3 metros y ancho de un metro, 27.000 kg de cobre, al cambio unos 135.000 euros, con lo cual tampoco necesitas una "gran nave industrial" para tener una buena cantidad de tu patrimonio en cobre.


----------



## Caldeo directo (28 Oct 2013)

Geiger los tiene en plan inversion, lingotitos bonitos, pero claro: todo tiene un precio....)

https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/edelmetalle.php?metal=Cu&type=0&fw=0&x=29&y=6&available=1

Saludos

Como curiosidad vale, pero.......


----------



## Iron IQ (28 Oct 2013)

La sobre producción del cobre ha sido larga y muy potente y el potencial de reciclar de este metal es muy elevada.
Las reservas minerales son importantes y aparece fácilmente como producto secundario por ejemplo en la elaboración del aluminio o el zinco.
Incluso las potabilizadoras lo pueden extraer del agua de mar pero económicamente es inviable.
Quien desea invertir en cobre que se prepare con palomitas porque por lo menos 10 años no habrá ningún salto.


----------



## Perillán10 (28 Oct 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ... Vayamos por partes.
> 
> 3.- La densidad del cobre es de 9 toneladas el metro cúbico. Por tanto un m3 de lingotes, considerando que los huecos ocupan el 50%, bien podría pesar 4.500 kg. En una habitación de tu casa, podrías almacenar con una altura de 2 metros y un largo de 3 metros y ancho de un metro, 27.000 kg de cobre, al cambio unos 135.000 euros, con lo cual tampoco necesitas una "gran nave industrial" para tener una buena cantidad de tu patrimonio en cobre.



A ver... que 27 toneladas = 270 quintales métricos = 1080 arrobas :rolleye: de cobre en una habitación de 2x3x1.... o apuntalas bien, pero bien bien, ó a 9,8 metros/segundo comienza a bajar el cobre de un piso a otro hasta los cimientos haciendo tal boquetón que caben 1000 perros y 1000 flautas.


----------



## Morsa (28 Oct 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> A ver... que 27 toneladas = 270 quintales métricos = 1080 arrobas :rolleye: de cobre en una habitación de 2x3x1.... o apuntalas bien, pero bien bien, ó a 9,8 metros/segundo comienza a bajar el cobre de un piso a otro hasta los cimientos haciendo tal boquetón que caben 1000 perros y 1000 flautas.



Es el servicio conocido como "Vecino Vault" son tuyos pero te los guarda el del bajos 1ª.

De hecho te los vigila de cerca, porque hasta que venga la policía científica y los bomberos no lo van a poder sacar de debajo de las 27 toneladas de cobre.


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Oct 2013)

Emiranzo dijo:


> Geiger los tiene en plan inversion, lingotitos bonitos, pero claro: todo tiene un precio....)
> 
> https://www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/edelmetalle.php?metal=Cu&type=0&fw=0&x=29&y=6&available=1
> 
> ...



Gran info

Algo caera...


----------



## Denaar (28 Oct 2013)

Mi familia tiene un centro de recuperacion de metales no ferricos ( vamos una chatarreria de las de toda la vida) y os puedo asegurar que el tiempo del cobre ha pasado. Es evidente que sigue teniendo un precio alto , pero ya dudo que vuelva a estar el precio como antes de la crisis. Yo he visto salir un trailer cargado de cobre con escolta privada.

Asi que como curiosidad pues vale, pero poca cosa mas.


----------



## platanoes (29 Oct 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> A ver... que 27 toneladas = 270 quintales métricos = 1080 arrobas :rolleye: de cobre en una habitación de 2x3x1.... o apuntalas bien, pero bien bien, ó a 9,8 metros/segundo comienza a bajar el cobre de un piso a otro hasta los cimientos haciendo tal boquetón que caben 1000 perros y 1000 flautas.



... pues por eso precisamente puse "casa" y no "piso" o el genérico "vivienda", por que la sobrecarga de un forjado medio es de unos 200kg/m2, con lo cual en una habitación de un piso de unos 8 m2, sólo podrías almacenar 1,6 tn. En cambio en una solera armada de una habitación en contacto con el terreno de una casa (es decir sin forjado sanitario), con una tensión admisible del terreno de 0,5 kg/cm2, bien pudieras almacenar 40 tn en la misma superficie.


----------



## Perillán10 (29 Oct 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ... pues por eso precisamente puse "casa" y no "piso" o el genérico "vivienda", por que la sobrecarga de un forjado medio es de unos 200kg/m2, con lo cual en una habitación de un piso de unos 8 m2, sólo podrías almacenar 1,6 tn. En cambio en una solera armada de una habitación en contacto con el terreno de una casa (es decir sin forjado sanitario), con una tensión admisible del terreno de 0,5 kg/cm2, bien pudieras almacenar 40 tn en la misma superficie.



Pues eso decía yo, que si apuntalas bien, pero bien bien... Con buen hormigón armado y pretensado, pues igual aguanta la fuerza de la gravedad.

Pero vamos, que me parecen muchas arrobas para tener en casa...


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

Mas que para...apilar, se le dara uso de coleccionista, por ahora.


----------



## Aferro (30 Oct 2013)

Hola.

Yo tengo 2 lingotes de 500 gr. (una nadería) y son geniales y preciosos como pisapapeles.
Eso si, enseguida se ennegrecen.

500g - lingote de COBRE | Copper Ingot | PEGASUS | eBay

Salut


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo tengo 2 lingotes de 500 gr. (una nadería) y son geniales y preciosos como pisapapeles.
> Eso si, enseguida se ennegrecen.
> ...



Donde lo adquiriste, en el enlace en cuestion ?

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (30 Oct 2013)

Hola.
Si los compre ahí en ebay. Venían de Alemania.
Un poco caros pero compre varios para regalar en navidad a la familia como pisapapeles y yo me quede 2. Es un regalo original y no muy visto. No quedan mal en la mesa del estudio.

También debe de quedar muy bien un kookaburra de plata de 1 kg, pero de esos no tengo todavia.
Salut


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Si los compre ahí en ebay. Venían de Alemania.
> Un poco caros pero compre varios para regalar en navidad a la familia como pisapapeles y yo me quede 2. Es un regalo original y no muy visto. No quedan mal en la mesa del estudio.
> 
> ...



Ya estare atento para conseguir alguno de Kilo, pero no a ese precio, mas barato.

Gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Oct 2013)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues yo considero que es una ESTAFA.
> 
> Y es que no pueden vender un lingote de cobre de 25 Kilos, a 5$ + 20$ de envío, ya que estás pagando 25 por 25 kilos, pero es que la TONELADA DE COBRE de segunda mano, supera los 5000 euros de precio, o como poco, 5000 dólares.
> 
> ...



Je je je

Tambien prefiero plata y oro

Pero intentare comprar un lingote de cobre pero por 10 euros no mas para coleccion evidentemente

Pero no sera facil en madrid o barcelona no veo ningun sitio de venta


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Nov 2013)

Este no esta nada mal...

LINGOTE DE COBRE DE 1 ONZA,0,999,, 500 DOLARES DE 1918 USA,(envio ordinario ver) | eBay


----------



## platanoes (5 Nov 2013)

...Vamos a ser prácticos: 

1.- Venden una onza de cobre por 5,5 €, es decir a 16 céntimos el gramo de cobre. Si consideramos gastos de envío seria 10,5 € por los 31,1 gr del lingote, es decir a 34 céntimos el gramo.

2.- Una moneda de 10 céntimos de euro, pesa 4,1 gr, y tiene un 89% de cobre, es decir, 3,7 gr de cobre por 10 céntimos, es decir, estas "comprando" cobre a 3 céntimos el gramo. 

Mi consejo para invertir en cobre: Buscaté 10 monedas de 10 céntimos de euro, tendrás 37 gramos de cobre, más de una onza, sólo te habrá costado 1 euro, y tienes siempre el facial totalmente asegurado.


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Nov 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ...Vamos a ser prácticos:
> 
> 1.- Venden una onza de cobre por 5,5 €, es decir a 16 céntimos el gramo de cobre. Si consideramos gastos de envío seria 10,5 € por los 31,1 gr del lingote, es decir a 34 céntimos el gramo.
> 
> ...



Me estas liando, con tu gran analisis.

Otra cosa mas para "coleccionar" monedas de 10 centimos.


----------



## Buryni (5 Nov 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ...Vamos a ser prácticos:
> 
> 1.- Venden una onza de cobre por 5,5 €, es decir a 16 céntimos el gramo de cobre. Si consideramos gastos de envío seria 10,5 € por los 31,1 gr del lingote, es decir a 34 céntimos el gramo.
> 
> ...



Muy buen consejo  :Aplauso:

Aún así un lingote de cobre con alguna forma bonita está bien para decorar o como pisapapeles, no como inversión


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> Muy buen consejo  :Aplauso:
> 
> Aún así un lingote de cobre con alguna forma bonita está bien para decorar o como pisapapeles, no como inversión



Totalmente esteticos, sino como inversion para su guarda...tienes que alquilarte un poligono entero...


----------



## Caldeo directo (5 Nov 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ...Vamos a ser prácticos:
> 
> 1.- Venden una onza de cobre por 5,5 €, es decir a 16 céntimos el gramo de cobre. Si consideramos gastos de envío seria 10,5 € por los 31,1 gr del lingote, es decir a 34 céntimos el gramo.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver.....
Según la cotizacion del cobre me sale hoy, a 3,26 USD/Oz. en 24hgold.
Eso es, 2,41 €/Oz. Locualo nos da el gramo a unos 7,7 Centimos.

Salvo que me haya equivocado y que el precio sean esos 3,26USD pero por Kg, resulta que las monedas de 10 cent. tienen mas cobre que su propio facial...

Si esto fuese así ya las hubieran retirado de la circulación y cambiado por Al...

No sé, algo estoy haciendo mal....

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Nov 2013)

Emiranzo dijo:


> Vamos a ver.....
> Según la cotizacion del cobre me sale hoy, a 3,26 USD/Oz. en 24hgold.
> Eso es, 2,41 €/Oz. Locualo nos da el gramo a unos 7,7 Centimos.
> 
> ...



La informacion es la que es...

Moneda de diez céntimos de euro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Oro nórdico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 11:54 ----------




platanoes dijo:


> ...Vamos a ser prácticos:
> 
> 1.- Venden una onza de cobre por 5,5 €, es decir a 16 céntimos el gramo de cobre. Si consideramos gastos de envío seria 10,5 € por los 31,1 gr del lingote, es decir a 34 céntimos el gramo.
> 
> ...



Mira esto tambien...

Descripción del sistema monetario del euro Denominación Diámetro Grosor Masa Composición Borde Reverso 
1 céntimo / €0.01 16.25 mm 1.67 mm 2.30 g Acero recubierto de cobre Liso 
2 céntimos / €0.02 18.75 mm 1.67 mm 3.06 g Acero recubierto de cobre Liso con ranura 
5 céntimos / €0.05 21.25 mm 1.67 mm 3.92 g Acero recubierto de cobre Liso 
10 céntimos / €0.10 19.75 mm 1.93 mm 4.10 g Aleación de cobre (Oro nórdico) Festoneado (ondulado) 
20 céntimos / €0.20 22.25 mm 2.14 mm 5.74 g Aleación de cobre (Oro nórdico) Liso con 7 muescas (Flor española) 
50 céntimos / €0.50 24.25 mm 2.38 mm 7.80 g Aleación de cobre (Oro nórdico) Festoneado (ondulado) 
1 euro / €1.00 23.25 mm 2.33 mm 7.50 g Interior: Cuproníquel
Exterior: Níquel-Latón Estriado alterno: 3 grupos de estriado fino entre 3 segmentos lisos. 
2 euros / €2.00 25.75 mm 2.20 mm 8.50 g Interior: Níquel-Latón
Exterior: Cuproníquel Grabado y estriado fino con inscripción propia de cada país.


----------



## platanoes (5 Nov 2013)

Me autocito:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tal-de-monedas-de-1-y-2-centimos-de-euro.html

"Las monedas de 1 y 2 céntimos están formadas por acero recubiertas de cobre, por tanto su valor metalífero es despreciable, sin embargo las monedas a considerar son las de 10, 20 y 50 céntimos, formadas por “oro nórdico” esta aleación está formada por un 89% de cobre, 5% de aluminio, 5% de zinc, y 1% de estaño.
Si consideramos los valores de estos metales (cobre: 6,71 €/kg; zinc 1,64 €/kg; Aluminio 1,84 €/kg; Estaño 22,31 €/kg)
Nos resulta: 
- Moneda de facial de 10 céntimos con un valor de metal de 2,6 céntimos.
- Moneda de facial de 20 céntimos, con un valor de metal de 3,7 céntimos 
- Moneda de facial de 50 céntimos, con un valor de metal de 5 céntimos.
Claramente, la moneda de 10 céntimos es la más ventajosa, por su proporción metal/facial: disponemos de un valor facial de 10 céntimos, pero en caso de que el euro se vaya “al garete” tendremos un suelo de 2,6 céntimos en valor metalífero.
Es decir es el mismo caso que las monedas de plata de 12 y 20 euros pero sin necesidad de ir al BDE y recorrer sucursales, te llegan solas con el cambio. Tienes siempre el facial asegurado (igual que en papelitos de colores) pero con protección contra madmax (… e incendios).
Además existen unas fundas de pvc, que regalan en los bancos para empaquetarlas fácilmente."


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Nov 2013)

Pues ya esta la hucha de 10 centimos en marcha...ocuparán menos que los lingotes...


----------



## nando551 (10 Nov 2013)

Unos pueden pensar que es una tonteria y otros pueden ver una gran oportunidad.
Una especie de monedas de 12 euros de plata 925 esta vez con cobre 900 (89%).

Yo me voy a sumar al carro e iré guardando todas las monedas que pueda de 10 cent.

Acabo de hacer un recuento de un bol que tengo donde guanrdo toda la chatarra y la verdad es que tenia mucha chatarra. 150 de 10cent y 40 de 20 cent.
Hacemos los cálculos rápido.
150x4.1x0.89=547.35gr 40x5.74x0.89=204.34gr 
Total 10cent: 15 euros=547.35gr total 20 cent: 8euros=204.34gr

Más de 750gr de cobre puro con la tonteria.

750gr de cobre vs 31.1gr de plata ienso:

Voy a ir poco a poco juntando cobre como que no quiere la cosa, aunque sea para venderlo numismáticamente dentro de 30/40 años, no problemo.
Se pueden juntar 10 kilos sin problemas.

Pero como tu ya sabes bien, oro y plata forever, lo mio es decicarme a los metales en "vias de extinción" y la producción mundial de cobre está en unas 16 millones de toneladas, mientras que la producción mundial de la plata se situa tan solo en unas 700 millones de onzas (21.000 toneladas frente a los 16.000.000 de tn del cobre...)

Se extrae unas 750 veces más cobre que plata y no sé porqué todos los cálculos que me hago comprarando la plata con otros metales, siempre sale ganando por goleada.
Y no vale 750 veces más, vale a lo sumo 4/8 veces más.
Si hacemos el cálculo a la inversa veríamos que los 31.1gr de plata tendrían que equivaler (en extracción) a 31.1x750=23.325gr, más de 23kg tendrían que darnos por cada onza de plata.
Saludos.


----------



## John Oxenham (11 Nov 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> ... Vayamos por partes.
> 
> 1.- El precio del cobre está a unos 5€ el kilo, con lo cual el anuncio de que venden lingotes de cobre puro de 25 kg a 5€ el lingote... como que no.
> 2.- Si tuvieras 10.000 lingotes de 25 kg, a 125 € el lingote, tendrias 1.250.000 €, así que de "perroflauta" poco.
> 3.- La densidad del cobre es de 9 toneladas el metro cúbico. Por tanto un m3 de lingotes, considerando que los huecos ocupan el 50%, bien podría pesar 4.500 kg. En una habitación de tu casa, podrías almacenar con una altura de 2 metros y un largo de 3 metros y ancho de un metro, 27.000 kg de cobre, al cambio unos 135.000 euros, con lo cual tampoco necesitas una "gran nave industrial" para tener una buena cantidad de tu patrimonio en cobre.



¿Haces semajante cálculo y no tienes en cuenta que una habitación de un piso medio no aguanta ese peso ni apuntalando?


----------



## Aspain11EAFI (11 Nov 2013)

*Bitcoins*

Buenos días,

Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y es increíble ver los links que adjuntáis y ver como cada vez más los bitcoins está teniendo una relevancia importante en los mercados financieros en comparación con otros activos.

Un cordial saludo

Departamento Financiero Aspain11
Aspain 11. Asesoramiento Patrimonial Independiente


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

Aspain11EAFI dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y es increíble ver los links que adjuntáis y ver como cada vez más los bitcoins está teniendo una relevancia importante en los mercados financieros en comparación con otros activos.
> 
> ...



Algun consejo razonado del Cobre a Largo ?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Nov 2013)

Aspain11EAFI dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y es increíble ver los links que adjuntáis y ver como cada vez más los bitcoins está teniendo una relevancia importante en los mercados financieros en comparación con otros activos.
> 
> ...



Te has equivocado de hilo con tu spam? estamos en el de cobre, no bitcoins. Por cierto, si no te importa te reporto por spammer.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Te has equivocado de hilo con tu spam? estamos en el de cobre, no bitcoins. Por cierto, si no te importa te reporto por spammer.



Ya son dos...reportes.


----------



## platanoes (11 Nov 2013)

John Oxenham dijo:


> ¿Haces semajante cálculo y no tienes en cuenta que una habitación de un piso medio no aguanta ese peso ni apuntalando?



Ya explique en el post nº19 la diferencia entre "habitación de casa" y "habitación de piso", pero ya que me lo preguntas te indico el cálculo de los puntales:

Los puntales de construcción de 2,55 m tienen una carga admisible de 24 kn (2,4 toneladas) y están construidos en acero. La carga la hemos fijado en 27 tn, por tanto si aplicamos un coeficiente de mayoración de cargas de 1,6, la carga de cálculo sería de 43,5 tn. Aplicamos igualmente un coeficiente de minoración del acero de 1,15, con lo cual la resistencia por puntal sería de 2,1 tn. Necesitariamos por tanto 21 puntales.


----------



## Buryni (11 Nov 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> Ya explique en el post nº19 la diferencia entre "habitación de casa" y "habitación de piso", pero ya que me lo preguntas te indico el cálculo de los puntales:
> 
> Los puntales de construcción de 2,55 m tienen una carga admisible de 24 kn (2,4 toneladas) y están construidos en acero. La carga la hemos fijado en 27 tn, por tanto si aplicamos un coeficiente de mayoración de cargas de 1,6, la carga de cálculo sería de 43,5 tn. Aplicamos igualmente un coeficiente de minoración del acero de 1,15, con lo cual la resistencia por puntal sería de 2,1 tn. Necesitariamos por tanto 21 puntales.



de las mejores respuestas que he visto en mucho tiempo :XX::XX:

puestos a decir si invertir en cobre es buena idea... que tal sería en metales de tierras raras como deprosio y no se cuantos más? donde se podría ver la valoración de esos metales?


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Nov 2013)

Buryni dijo:


> de las mejores respuestas que he visto en mucho tiempo :XX::XX:
> 
> puestos a decir si invertir en cobre es buena idea... que tal sería en metales de tierras raras como deprosio y no se cuantos más? donde se podría ver la valoración de esos metales?



El cobre a muy largo...puede ser muy beneficioso.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Ene 2014)

El cobre fue una de las materias primas con mejores resultados en diciembre, ya que logró reaccionar a las mayores previsiones de crecimiento en los EE.UU. y a las perspectivas de crecimiento sostenido en China


Los metales preciosos que han incrementado su precio | Revista Nueva Minería & Energía


----------

